# Solved: Can't remove Ad-Aware to reinstall: error 1921



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

When I run Ad-aware I get a box saying "not more than one instance of this program can be runmimg at one time, then I get error 1814. When trying to remove Ad-aware I get error 1921. 
In searching the web, the proscribed solution is to go to service.msc and switch the Lavasoft Ad-aware staus to "stop" ftom "started", however, on my computer it shows as "starting" and can't be changed to either stop or started. What can I do to change the status. or is there any other way to remove Ad-aware?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome.
Check in Task Manager and stop it from running.
Ctrl-Alt-Delete.
Then uninstall from Add-remove programs.


----------



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Did all that. Even removed Ad-aware.exe from Task manager. Still won't uninstall from Add/remove. It seems to hinge on the services.msc "starting" status.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is windows clean-up program ,maybe it will help you.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Also check.
http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=22364


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it Ad-Aware 2007?


----------



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

It's 2008. Tried to install the Anniversary edition ver it and came up with the same error .


----------



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Did that last night.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check msconfig.
Start>run>type
msconfig
Click on Services>click Hide Microsoft Services.
Stop AdAware from running.

*Make* no other changes in Services.
Restart your Pc.

Then try and uninstall.


----------



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't find Hide Microsoft Services. Under In the services config stuff under services the first item in Lavasoft Ad-aware service, then unknown for manufacturer andthe start pe.. instead of running lke all the other services. please advise.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

What system are you using?
Xp - Vista?
Disable Lavasoft AdAware.

'then unknown for manufacturer andthe start pe.'!!!
Whatever they are..leave them there.


----------



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

XP. Just uncheck the box and restart?


----------



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Will that just allow me to uninstall?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

It will stop it from running and hopefully you can uninstall AdAware.


----------



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fingers crossed. Thanks a lot for the input. Signing off, reboting.


----------



## Elmochar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Finally got it. A combination of the msconfig help and this link did it. http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=17500&hl=
blue_harp28, you're a lifesaver.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up:


----------

